# Specialized SX review



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

I did a writeup on one of my bikes I've been riding.

Check it out. Not your normal fluff piece but no bone to pick either.

Part one: jumps

https://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/review-2011-specialized-xs










Part two: rocks and dirt and stuff

https://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/2011-specialized-sx-part-2


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That first pic is sick...


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

Great review! You're right; it's certainly not one of those fluff "reviews" to be found in the mags these days. If I were on the market for a slopestyle bike you might have just sold me one.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

If you do, like I said in the piece, get yourself one of those fox volume reducer kits. If you're getting it for jumping, don't even mess around, throw a spacer in there. If it's for trail riding, it's something you might want to try.



joelalamo45 said:


> That first pic is sick...


Thanks man. 6'3" friends with long arms and a fisheye lens can do wonders


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice articles.....your first pic in the first article...you look like WestCoast Hucker....

KidWoo kills it


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

where did u score the air volume reducer kit. I'd like to try it out


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Just got a shop with a fox account to order one.

Fox part #803-00-612


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Double post...


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awsome reviews. They were really about suspension and settings then about the bike , but that's a good thing because most people have no clue what the hell to do or what to expect from there bike


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

hey hey! i saw you at northstar opening weekend... that bike is beautiful up close.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Twisted1 said:


> Awsome reviews. They were really about suspension and settings then about the bike , but that's a good thing because most people have no clue what the hell to do or what to expect from there bike


That's because it was a big issue for me........and really my only significant complaint with it.

Talking with a bunch of other folks with them, I definitely am not the only one either. If I were buying this bike again, I'd want to know everything I discussed so that's where I focused.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

kidwoo said:


> Just got a shop with a fox account to order one.
> 
> Fox part #803-00-612


This issue is pretty common, especially with trail bikes using the high volume air can. I modified my '09 Trek Remedy and a couple of Intense Tracer VPs by filling the air can. I see the Fox kit inserts into the main air chamber, but you can also fill the exterior air can as well... for some people that may be enough to make the shock more progressive without buying the fox kit.

Detailed thread on the mod below:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=503070


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

davec113 said:


> This issue is pretty common, especially with trail bikes using the high volume air can. I modified my '09 Trek Remedy and a couple of Intense Tracer VPs by filling the air can. I see the Fox kit inserts into the main air chamber, but you can also fill the exterior air can as well... for some people that may be enough to make the shock more progressive without buying the fox kit.
> 
> Detailed thread on the mod below:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=503070


I know dave and had seen what he was doing with those p-tex sheets. Good stuff for sure.

The small volume cans that come on the stock shock with this frame don't seem to have the same leeway though. The likelihood of mechanical interference looks like it might be an issue to me. Plus it's missing that nice big lip to seat the shims on. I wasn't willing to try it. If it were the bigger can then sure. But it's not.

Just for reference: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=658560


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Sweet review! 

Been eyeing those frames up periodically, when I see them around, does sound like fun geometry.


----------



## jtnord (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome read! Thanks.


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

This is just to say thanks to kidwoo for taking the time to do these in-depth write ups. I had read this thread last summer, and when I found this '11 frame leftover after the '12s came out, I went for it on the strength of these reviews.
Most fun mountain bike I've ever ridden. Much appreciated.

Long frame
Lyrik solo air lowered to 130 mm
Drivetrain stolen from my XC bike
Off the back in this race, but the bike was not the limiting factor


----------



## daway (Jun 15, 2008)

Snfoilhat said:


> This is just to say thanks to kidwoo for taking the time to do these in-depth write ups. I had read this thread last summer, and when I found this '11 frame leftover after the '12s came out, I went for it on the strength of these reviews.
> Most fun mountain bike I've ever ridden. Much appreciated.
> Long frame
> Lyrik solo air lowered to 130 mm
> ...


Awesome build! Is that an e-type front derailleur? How did you get it mounted on there?


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! The last few years of SXs have had direct mounts for front derailers right on the chainstay like on other Specialized bikes. So yeah, its an E-type w/ the BB loop removed, or an S3 in SRAM speak.


----------



## action fab (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice pics, nice write-up too.


----------

